# Trick Book Recommendations?



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm looking for a fun games/tricks book. I looked on Amazon and found these two:

*101 Dog Tricks: Step by Step Activities to Engage, Challenge, and Bond with Your Dog (Paperback) by Kyra Sundance (Author), Chalcy (Author) 

*The Everything Dog Training and Tricks Book [ILLUSTRATED] (Paperback) by Gerilyn J. Bielakiewicz (Author), Bethany Brown (Author), Christel A. Shea (Author)

Which book would you recommend the most?







Or is there another that you would recommend instead of these?


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

i have the 101 dog tricks and i like it


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Can you give me an idea of the types of tricks they teach? I don't need anything with basic obedience type skills.


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Don't laugh, but I like "Dog Tricks for Dummies". It has great tricks, in easy to understand teaching plans. There are lots of useful "tricks" not just the doggie parlor kinds of tricks. Many of the skills they lable as "tricks" you can use to have the dog be helpful.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

That's interesting. I'll have to go check it out on Amazon.







Any other recommendations?


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

OK! I bought 101 Dog Tricks from Borders Bookstore yesterday! And I like it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.booksamillion.com/search?id=4356910549217&query=dog+training%2C+tricks&where=All
Booksamillion has great prices, too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a number of dog trick books but my favorites are:

"Quick Clicks: 40 Fast and Fun Behaviors to Train with a Clicker"
by Cheryl S. Smith 

"Clicker Fun: Dog Tricks and Games Using Positive Reinforcement"
by Deborah Jones 

(Note that you don't NEED a clicker to use them.)


I also like:

"Dog Tricks - Teaching Your Dog to Be Useful, Fun, and Entertaining."
by Arthur J. Haggerty

and the "Take a Bow - Wow" DVDs.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought 101 Dog Tricks and like it. I love step by step illistrations.

I never thought that I would be teaching my dog tricks, until I took Level 3 of obedience training. They actual call it "thinking dog challenges".

Now I'm looking through the book, wondering which ones to do next LOL.


----------

